# LAS PLAYAS DE SANTA MARIA,PUCUSANA,EMBAJADORES



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SANTA MARIA DEL MAR....
BALNEARIO 55 MINUTOS AL SUR DE LIMA.









SANTA MARIA DEL MAR..









EMBAJADORES OTRA PLAYA CERCA A SANTA MARIA DEL MAR.









PUCUSANA OTRA PLAYA MUY CONCURRIDA..









SI TIENE FOTOS DE OTRAS PLAYAS LINDAS PONGANLAS BUSCARA M[AS FOTOS


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Todas son hermosas pero Santa Maria es mi favorita


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron esas playas, menos Pucusana.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Santa Maria se ve fantastico! Es el unico balneario que tiene agua no?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Santa Maria se ve fantastico! Es el unico balneario que tiene agua no?


Cómo???, a que te refieres, agua potable???


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

si pues.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

como no llega el verano........................ :bash:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ayer conociiiiiiiiiii, pero tubo nublado el dia :-(


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Bonitas las fotos, la mejor de todas porsupuesto que Santa María.
Embajadores es muy pequeña , mejor dicho angosta y en Pucusana jamás que me 
bañaria. A Pucusana voy a almorzar.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Esta foto más parece ser de un pueblo Andaluz a orillas del Mediterraneo.Asi son las casas en Andalucia, de color blanco.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El agua de Pucusana es helada y sucia, ta bien pa pasearse en bote y comerse un buen cebiche.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

EMBAJADORES OTRA PLAYA CERCA A SANTA MARIA DEL MAR.








         ​









:runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 



jaja comparen como el sol cambia una playa q diferencia no ???? las primeras hasta parecen de un mar tropical por el color de sus aguas , en cambio la de pucusana se ve tan fea por lo que esta nublado.
En conclusion las playas peruanas solo son bonitas y dignas de mostrar con un sol esplendorosos no lo creen ???


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que ricos los veranos en Santa María!!!!! que ganas de ir a veranear con esa foto tan chévere.... muy buenas Quique


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

En Pucusana hay pequeñas islas enanas que estan ocupadas por dos o tres casas, lo mas lujoso que hay! Bueno Santa Marìa es bien bonito iwal que Embajadores, donde hay un condiminio en el acantilado por donde bajas a la playa en un ascensor dentro de una roca, bravazo. De todas formas yo mi Totoritas no lo cambio por nada  Ahì bajas con tu sombrilla y a un lado se te pone Mariella Balbi y al otro Susana de la Punte y todos sus amigos empresarios. Màs atràs Andrade con toda la familia. Tambièn solìan veranear por ahì Hoy Way y la Bozzo pero ustedes saben lo que paso jajajaa. Bueno pero eso es lo de menos en Totoritas, donde la sencillez es primordial, por lo menos nosotros no vamos a comprar a un boulevard, lo hacemos en el pueblo de Mala, como buenos peruanos : al mercado!!! bueno ya nosè que estoy hablando jajaja chauuuu


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Santa Maria era una de las playas que mas visitaba junto a Puerto Viejo y Bujama, de Pucusana tengo recuerdos(anecdotas) no muy buenas que digamos....cuando era estudiante fuimos con dos amigos de pesca, contratamos con un lanchero para que nos llevara a una de sus islas y que nos recogiera al atardecer.....el desgraciado nunca aparecio! felizmente por ahi paso un bote, le hicimos señales y nos recogio.

PD: en Pucusana es tradicional el ceviche de pejerreyes.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cebiche de pejerrey no me gusta para nada, junto con el jurel son los pescados mas feos para el cebiche.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> El cebiche de pejerrey no me gusta para nada, junto con el jurel son los pescados mas feos para el cebiche.


No es mi preferido pero las cevicheras de pucusana si que saben usar este pescado, siempre se las encontraba en la entrada al malecon y su oferta era mixto o pejerrey.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, a mi no me gusta ni mixto ni de pejerrey, tiene que ser de puro pescado, de preferencia cojinova


----------

